# Las bicis del Tour de France.



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados ,

Ahora que ya arrancó el Tour a mí me resulta interesante ver que a diferencia de hace varios años en que se veía dos o tres equipos utilizar la misma marca de bici , ahora hay 22 equipos participantes y 19 marcas de bicis , de tal forma que la competencia entre marcas en el ciclismo de carretera está a la orden del día.

Veamos , hay una marca que por lo menos en número de equipos participantes demuestra ser la ganona y es nada menos que .......chan cha chan chan SPECIALIZED !!! canijos , tres equipos utilizan biclas Specialized el Astana, el SaxoBank-Tinkoff Bank y el Omega Pharma-Quick Step en pocas palabras de las 198 bicis que ruedan en el Tour 27 son Specialized , el gigante de las bicis no deja títere con cabeza , desgraciadamente para Specialized de los tres equipos que usan sus bicis no se vislumbra algún corredor que pudiera ir por el primer lugar .

Otra marca que destaca por el numero de bicis es Pinarello que la utilizan dos equipos , el Sky de Gran Bretaña y el Movistar de España , por ejemplo en el Sky si hay ciclistas de muy buen nivel como Mark Cavendish que hoy ganó la etapa y Bradley Wiggins de quien cada año se espera que de el campanazo pero hasta la fecha no lo logra, vamos a ver si ahora que no está Contador y Andy Schleck , pero si está Cadel Evans.

17 equipos se reparten una marca cada uno y están presentes Kuota, Felt, BMC,Look,Orbea,Colnago,Time, Trek, Giant, Scott, Ridley, Cannondale, Willier, Canyon, Cervélo, Bianchi, y Lapierre.

Ya veremos al finalizar la competencia que marca se hizo del lugar de honor .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

¿Y Benotto?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mas probablemente sea una Pinarello (Wiggings) o una BMC (Cadel).

Se va a poner bueno el duelo Specialized-Trek en la Vuelta.

Aunque como siempre has apuntado, es el indio, no la flecha. 

Ademas, las bicis podran ser de la marca, pero casi nunca tienen mucho que ver con el modelo que te venden. A muchos corredores les hacen la bici a la geometria que quieren y no a la que sale al mercado.

Los equipos llegan al extremo de usar componentes de otros fabricantes, con calcomanias a su nombre.

Interesante que Cancellara uso el Di2 y ahora trae Dura-Ace mecanico. Tampoco esta usando la nueva Madone y esta usando la Domane que se supone tiene geometria mas relajada y la cosa esa amortiguante para las clasicas sobre pave.

Trek esta sacando mas componentes especificos de la marca. Por ahora, el freno trasero de la Madone es unico, fabricado por Shimano aunque se dice que Campy esta desarrollando uno.

Muy buen lanzamiento del nuevo clincher de Specialized... ponchadura para Tony Martin en el Prologo, haciendole perder 20s. Hubiera ganado la etapa sin la ponchadura.

Habia chismes de que Sky se pasaba a Specialized porque a Cavendish le acomodaba mas, pero se quedan con Pinarello para 2013.

En calidad de mientras, la bici ganona del Giro fue una Cervelo... que tambien esta usando frenos hidraulicos Magura en la P5.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mithrandir said:


> ¿Y Benotto?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si te refieres a Don Jacinto debe estar revolcándose .......

Pensar que en alguna época Francesco Moser usó una Benotto , en los 70´s y 80´s Benotto tenía algunos marcos que no le pedían nada a una bici made in Italy como aquella Benotto conocida como " El Águila de Táchira "

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Si te refieres a Don Jacinto debe estar revolcándose .......
> 
> ...


De hecho, las Benotto de alto pex se hacian en Italia. Por ahi de los 70's empezaron a mudar la produccion a Mexico.

Despues hubo una epoca confusa en que no se sabia si la bici era hecha en Italia o Mexico, porque los cuadros eran practicamente identicos y la unica manera de saberlo era por el numero de serie o si sobrevive la calca del tipo de tuberia usado.

Eran muy fregonas esas Benotto.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> De hecho, las Benotto de alto pex se hacian en Italia. Por ahi de los 70's empezaron a mudar la produccion a Mexico.
> 
> Despues hubo una epoca confusa en que no se sabia si la bici era hecha en Italia o Mexico, porque los cuadros eran practicamente identicos y la unica manera de saberlo era por el numero de serie o si sobrevive la calca del tipo de tuberia usado.
> 
> Eran muy fregonas esas Benotto.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Así es Benotto fue grande , que tal la 3000, la 1500 , la Paris -Roubaix y aunque muchos no lo sepan algunos marcos de Benotto se fabricaban en Puebla .

En esas épocas Windsor y Magistroni también tenían muy buenas bicis de carretera.

saludos.
the last biker


----------

